# Für Sony Vaio neue SSD, win 7 verlangt Treiber?



## Vaion (15. Juli 2011)

*Für Sony Vaio neue SSD, win 7 verlangt Treiber?*

Hallo Leute,

habe ein sony Vaio Notebook VPCEb1m1e
hier einpaar Specs:

15,6" Display, Intel i3 CPU 330m, Ati HD 5650 mit 1GB Vram, 500gb HDD und 4gb ram.

Nun das Problem ist das ich mir ne Intel SSD 320 Series mit 120gb gekauft habe und habe versucht auf ihr legalen Win7 x64 Professional zu installieren, booten von dem USB Stick funktioniert einwandfrei, und dann kommt es: "Windows verlangt irgend einen Treiber"

Folgende Meldung:



> Ein erforderlicher CD-/DVD Laufwerksgerätetreiber fehlt. Wenn Sie über  eine Treiberdiskette, -CD, -DVD, bzw. ein USB-Flashlaufwerk verfügen  legen Sie diese(s) jetzt ein.
> Hinweis: Wenn sich im CD-/DVD-Laufwerk ein  Windows-Installationsdatenträger befindet, können Sie ihn bei diesem  Schritt problemlos entfernen.
> [Durchsuchen] [OK] [Abbrechen]


Habe schon alles mögliche ausprobiert und es geht einfach nicht, 

SSD Firmware update
Bios update
Intel SSD treiber


Ich denke das Windows den AHCI Treiber verlangt und ich habe ihn auch geholt aber iwie geht es trotzdem nicht.
Leider ist mein Bios so abgespeckt dass ich nur Bootoptionen auswählen kann und mehr auch nicht.


Kann mir einer helfen???

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


MfG


----------



## Craze-ger (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Für Sony Vaio neue SSD, win 7 verlangt Treiber?*

Ich hatte das auch als ich w7 auf eine crucial m4 auf dem crosshair v board installieren wollte, ich habe damals glaube ich den stick vom usb3 in den usb2 gesteckt und paarmal probiert dann gings!


----------



## K3n$! (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Für Sony Vaio neue SSD, win 7 verlangt Treiber?*

Hast du vielleicht nur eine Recovery DVD benutzt? Dort fehlen ab und an ein paar benötigte Treiber.


----------



## Vaion (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Für Sony Vaio neue SSD, win 7 verlangt Treiber?*

hey,

habe 2 Tage damit verbracht um es zu installieren und es hat nicht geklappt,

und nein ich habe eine ISO datei, sowohl vom USB Stick gebootet und auch von der DVD, geht beides nicht, immer der Treiber.


MfG


----------

